# cordless mower won't start



## jerrunyan (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a Black & Decker CM1200 that stopped working all of a sudden. I've replaced the battery, but still no luck. With the cover off, I don't see any loose connections, and when I lift up on the safety handle, I do hear a click, though not consistently. I bet it's something simple, so I hate to give up on it just yet. Any ideas on what else it could be and how to check those parts? Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

Just Google … Black & Decker CM1200 won’t run… and you will have an answer in about five minutes 
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/16913/Black-And-Decker-90514757.html
http://markselectricmower.blogspot.com/2009/08/circuit-details.html


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

BrowneBearLLC said:


> Just Google … Black & Decker CM1200 won’t run… and you will have an answer in about five minutes
> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/16913/Black-And-Decker-90514757.html
> http://markselectricmower.blogspot.com/2009/08/circuit-details.html



...and what is the answer?

Jerry, here is another informational lead: http://www.lawnmowerforum.com/black-decker-forum/9454-cmm-1200-wont-re-start.html

You're gonna have to take it apart and start checking the wiring circuit.


----------



## jerrunyan (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you, BrownBear and Seattle, for your responses. I have spent hours looking online, but I cannot find much information on how to diagnose or fix cordless mowers. I'm really surprised at the lack of information out there.

I'm generally pretty handy, but I have limited experience with electrical repairs. Would you mind explaining how I might check the wiring circuit? I have a voltmeter, but I'm not sure what I'm checking for on the mower.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Really need to see if the motor is getting adequate voltage when the "cut" switch is activated. If it is and still does not turn then you likely have a motor problem.
If the motor doesn't' see the right voltage, then you've a supply/switch issue.


----------

